

Policeman Fired for Dancing in Gangnam Style Parody  - hubtree
http://time.com/48410/policeman-fired-for-dancing-in-gangnam-style-parody/

======
a3n
Normally they get paid vacation for an infraction. They must really be
concerned about dancing and charity.

------
mariuolo
I can think of much worse offences that haven't even warranted a suspension.

